# holy cow i burnt my hand.. now what? D:



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its a very bad day for me... I had a difficult day at pj's today. Cant find a new bulb for my bran new friggin light..

I came home and made some stew, heated it up in the micro but left it a little long. So it was scalding...i just figured i would leave it out to cool and was taking it too the table when i split a blob on my palm.

it wont stop burning and it kills whenever i try to take my hand off this bag of pea's i have.. (its all i had LOL) its beena bout half an hour and it still stings like no tomorrow.

What the heck do i do?! I wont be able to do anything without a cold pack in my hand


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Its a very bad day for me... I had a difficult day at pj's today. Cant find a new bulb for my bran new friggin light..
> 
> I came home and made some stew, heated it up in the micro but left it a little long. So it was scalding...i just figured i would leave it out to cool and was taking it too the table when i split a blob on my palm.
> 
> ...


Take my advice for what its worth but beleive it or not Wd-40 yes i said it, Wd-40 will stop the stinging almost instantly.. I have burned my hands welding so many times it isnt funny and for $3 a can its the best I found


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wd-40? Isn't that stuff toxic? There's a skull and cross bones on the can no?

A former seargent in the Soviet Army told me to use a urine compress (pee on gauze and hold it on it) to make it better. I didn't do it.

Keep the ice on there to eliminate the swelling. And besides that.....maybe some nice aloe cream, but it might cause a chemical burn if the skin is raw there...


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Wd-40? Isn't that stuff toxic? There's a skull and cross bones on the can no?
> 
> A former seargent in the Soviet Army told me to use a urine compress (pee on gauze and hold it on it) to make it better. I didn't do it.
> 
> Keep the ice on there to eliminate the swelling. And besides that.....maybe some nice aloe cream, but it might cause a chemical burn if the skin is raw there...


Nope.. Well if you eat it a can off it, its obviously bad for you but its not a carcinogen unlike diet coke.. Trust me it works awesome for burns and You wouldnt beleive the stuff its good for


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wd40 is good at removing glue residue...like from stickers.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> wd40 is good at removing glue residue...like from stickers.


Removes finger prints from stanless steel.

Takes crayons of walls

Removes tomato and grape stains as well


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would not use WD-40 for that sort of purpose. It can cause testicular cancer. Not htat that matters ina female, but who knows what it can do for a woman. 

I have had bunches of burns and I know that after a while I got used to them. I think the other week I had a nice one acrtoss my thumb from some home made BBQ sauce. SOB! I used the Pea cure.

What I did though was also soak my finger in cool water. For me my shrimp vase was on my desk so I stuck my finger in there for a bit and gradually it became normal feeling..

The stinging is also partly due to the wound starting to warm up. have breaks between coolings until you can handle the feeling.

Other than that. I am not sure what will help. To reduce or eliminate scaring, treat the burn with aloe mixed with a squirt of Vitamin E. I had 5 blistered burns from a NYF frier across my face. It helped.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wd-40 lol

I dont have any of that kicking around but i stuck it out with the pea's as sunstar said and after two hours or so.. (and a melted bag of pea's) it felt -much- better. 

It looks better.. i have a dime sized blister and a smaller pea sized one. I havent burnt myself like that in forever so i couldnt figure out what to do.. LOL All i could think about was a movie where they but butter on it but that really didnt seem like a good idea. lol

Thanks for the help you guys.. <3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

NEVER put butter on a burn! Cold compresses, aloe and vitamin E cream are all good and so are any burn creams you can get at the drug store. One should always have such stuff in the medicine cabinet just in case, as accidents do happen around the house.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea it didnt turn out so well in the movie either LOL

thanks ross


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ugh blisters. 

I haven't had one THAT bad in a while. avoid breaking it at all cost. One woman when I worked at timmies, burned her hand with a tea bag. Supid idiots kept putting a cup under the spout to catch drips. I kept removing it because I deemed it unsafe. She clipped the edge of it and spilled the tea on her (extremely hot) the bag landed on her hand, she removed the bag... kinda stunned saw the bag was still on her hand removed it and that was actually a blister. 

So no oils, that's really bad. No chemicals that can get absorbed through your skin. I don't care how well it removes the sting. 

Now something I remember doing though when I was a kid. You drink the stuff so it's okay. But when I was in the carribean I fell asleep during the hours of 12 - 2 in the sun... I had such a burn.... they said milk of magnesia... that worked fantastic to remove the sting. I forgot about this.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well thank goodness i am wrong.. I showed bob he says they arnt really blisters but welts or something..

I can def. see them and they hurt.. lol thats all i know

I'll keep that milk of mag. in mind if i ever come pass it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The worst burn I ever had was a Sunburn when I was 5. My entire back was blistered.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was a kid, I burnt myself millions of times on camp fires and the likes... ok so I wanted to be a professional pyro.  

What helped take the "edge" off was a piece of aloe. If you have an aloe plant, cut a piece of it and then slice it in half. Put the goo-ee end on the burn and it will cool it down quick.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

frankly, on my hands burns don't bother me, basically becuase I'll get a burn or two a week at school.. I work with thermoplastics and large ovens, grinders(which fire hot melted plasitc)...so you get used to it... however if it's really bad, i just run cold water for a minute or two, haven't had a blister since before school (sept 2007), gotta love thermo-resistance 

SUNBURNS - don't get me started... when I was like 14/15 I stayed with some friends at a cottage resort, and spent from 11-5 in a kayak in the lake, in the direct sun, without sunscreen.... now to put this into perspective - I'm A GINGER KID - orange hair/freckles/fair skin etc etc etc... I burn like mad! spf 50 didn't save me for 60 minutes in the ocean in cuba, waterproof my arse, I got burnt shoulders, had to swim with a shirt for the week, next time, I'm byting a short wetsuit (short arms/legs) would be an awesome investment for me 

aloe works on sunburns.... one thing that really "cools" you down, is solarcaine..sp? ...it's primary use I had was for sunburns, but I think it works for all burns, about $9.00 in the drug store 


cheers


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OUcchhh ^^ My brother is the same.. 

THanks you guys!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i feel your pain. a few months ago i was boiling some rocks for an aquarium when i sloshed it over and it went all over my foot. it was so freakin hot i sat with my toe in a pot of water for liek 4 hours. *crY* i didnt have any WD-40 but i think i would of tried anything..
o and just to add... WD 40 is also good for loosening rusted bolts and lubing up bike chains


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's also cool to light it on fire as it comes out of the can and make a flame thrower......oh to be 13 again....


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL yeah that was awesome. and after you light yourself on fier with your DYI flame thrower you can spray some more on you to put out the sting


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL omg you guys!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I knew a guy who made one into a flame thrower. Hey ciddian, I burned my hand today... chicken fat *ow*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee no way sunstar... Feel better soon! <3


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I would not use WD-40 for that sort of purpose. It can cause testicular cancer. Not htat that matters ina female, but who knows what it can do for a woman.


Wrong.. just wrong



Ciddian said:


> wd-40 lol
> 
> I dont have any of that kicking around but i stuck it out with the pea's as sunstar said and after two hours or so.. (and a melted bag of pea's) it felt -much- better.
> Thanks for the help you guys.. <3


I knew no one would believe me but it works great.. but yall don't know burns until molten metal has fallen on your hands and thy's



sawman88 said:


> i feel your pain. a few months ago i was boiling some rocks for an aquarium when i sloshed it over and it went all over my foot. it was so freakin hot i sat with my toe in a pot of water for liek 4 hours. *crY* i didnt have any WD-40 but i think i would of tried anything..
> o and just to add... WD 40 is also good for loosening rusted bolts and lubing up bike chains


Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had solder fall on my thumb thank you ver much. that was not fun at all.


----------

